# 18 weeks



## Jester560 (Jun 22, 2020)

In May, I won a certificate for a Glock pistol at a GSSF match. Immediately, I sent in all the paperwork for a G29. The paperwork said it could take up to 20 weeks to receive my pistol. It took 18. With this being my first ever Glock, I am well pleased. The trigger isn't as bad as I expected and it fits, feels better than I had hoped it would.

My big dilemma is whether to keep it, shoot it or wait for a Springfield XDm Elite 3.8 10mm and possibly do a trade? Thoughts?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I like the gen 5 Glocks, but not all models have come out in Gen 5.. That is still a gen 4. 

You should keep it though. I think you will like it.


----------



## Higgy Baby (Aug 10, 2021)

I have never fired a Grock......my eldest son has a 40 cal......I think it's 22?


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Jester560 said:


> In May, I won a certificate for a Glock pistol at a GSSF match. Immediately, I sent in all the paperwork for a G29. The paperwork said it could take up to 20 weeks to receive my pistol. It took 18. With this being my first ever Glock, I am well pleased. The trigger isn't as bad as I expected and it fits, feels better than I had hoped it would.
> 
> My big dilemma is whether to keep it, shoot it or wait for a Springfield XDm Elite 3.8 10mm and possibly do a trade? Thoughts?
> View attachment 20217


I'd keep it and then buy the Springfield to add to your collection.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

desertman said:


> I'd keep it and then buy the Springfield to add to your collection.


Yeah, me too!


----------



## Jester560 (Jun 22, 2020)

desertman said:


> I'd keep it and then buy the Springfield to add to your collection.


Good advice. I already have a Springfield XDm10 4.5 OSP and the 3.8 compact would make a good little brother to it.


----------

